# child birth



## gunner2927 (Jun 28, 2008)

32 yof is having contractions 12 min. apart and lasting 1-2 mins she stating "this baby is coming!"

a. tell her that her boyfriend can take her to the er
b. resure her and transport to er
c. get ready for deiv..


----------



## Medic9 (Jun 28, 2008)

Reassure her and get ready for transport. If the contractions were 1-2 minutes apart and lasting about 1 minute then I would gown up and get ready to deliver a baby. 
Of course during transport you would visually look to see if the head is crowning or if there are any parts protruding that shouldn't be. Other than that vitals and O2.
The reason I chose to transport is because a woman can go from "0 to 60" in no time flat, especially if it is not her first baby.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

gunner2927 said:


> 32 yof is having contractions 12 min. apart and lasting 1-2 mins she stating "this baby is coming!"
> 
> a. tell her that her boyfriend can take her to the er
> b. resure her and transport to er
> c. get ready for deiv..



A is irresponsible. Combination of B and C is the appropriate treatment.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 28, 2008)

press hard, your making three copies.



i kid, i kid.

transport. you've got time, she could have quite some time to go. however you need to be ready for it. constant assesment, timing of contractions etc. if you dont know the process for delivering a baby in the back of the bus(which you should, but we'll leave that one alone for right now) now would be a great time to open the flip guide and have a quick read through that section.

getting ready for delivery isnt a really great option. if its a first child, it could take hours. imagine how foolish youd look gloved and gowned with you ob kit open and spread around you for thirty or fourty minutes(or more).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 28, 2008)

Be sure my new partner is in the back.. they need the experience. I delivered so many they nicknamed me "Moses the deliver"..


----------



## Hastings (Jun 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be sure my new partner is in the back.. they need the experience. I delivered so many they nicknamed me "Moses the deliver"..



Too awesome. I'm still hoping for one.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 28, 2008)

"B" , check dilation and effacement, consider "C" based on the findings......................

Get pt. to L/D........................


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 29, 2008)

Is this a test question. i often find that their answer and the real world answers are off. i would get ready for transport and take her to the hospital. i wouldn't tell dad to take her cause that is just irresponsible like said earlier. labor can take hours and hours...it helps if your able to check the dilation of the cervix...and know what it means.


----------



## gunner2927 (Jun 29, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Is this a test question. i often find that their answer and the real world answers are off. i would get ready for transport and take her to the hospital. i wouldn't tell dad to take her cause that is just irresponsible like said earlier. labor can take hours and hours...it helps if your able to check the dilation of the cervix...and know what it means.


yes it was on my NREMT test and i wanted to make sure i picked the right one


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 30, 2008)

do you think you did now?


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 2, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> "B" , check dilation and effacement, consider "C" based on the findings......................
> 
> Get pt. to L/D........................



Not in our state... visual checks only! You start poking your fingers where they don't belong and I can bet my next paycheck you will be standing in front of your supervisor and possibly face disiplinary action.


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 2, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be sure my new partner is in the back.. they need the experience. I delivered so many they nicknamed me "Moses the deliver"..



LOL I am with you on that Rid!

MDKEMT


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be sure my new partner is in the back.. they need the experience. I delivered so many they nicknamed me "Moses the deliver"..



been there, did that.....did NOT want the t-shirt!!!   lol


----------

